# First close up shots



## pyzik (May 28, 2014)

Not sure what qualifies as "Macro"...  But here are my first shots of things up close.
The first I just used a magnifying lens that screws onto a standard lens.
The second I used a lens reversal ring with a manual aperture control mounted on the 18-55 kit lens.  Got these on the cheap to see if I want to dive into purchasing a real macro lens (I think I spent $32).




Charm-ing by pyzik200, on Flickr




M&P9c by pyzik200, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (May 28, 2014)

The first one, to me, is not "macro".

The second one is what macro means to me.  

Both have the typical in-focus/oof areas.


----------



## pyzik (May 28, 2014)

Thanks.  I wasn't sure if the first was close enough or not.


----------



## HitenNainaney (May 28, 2014)

Even though the 1st one doesnt qualify as macro, the colors and the picture is stunning!


----------



## ronlane (May 28, 2014)

I like the second one. I got a set of extension tubes this weekend for about $75 and they work really good for macro work too. (You do loose the ability to focus to infinity)


----------



## pyzik (May 28, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> Even though the 1st one doesnt qualify as macro, the colors and the picture is stunning!


Thank you.  I particularly like that one myself.



ronlane said:


> I like the second one. I got a set of extension tubes this weekend for about $75 and they work really good for macro work too. (You do loose the ability to focus to infinity)


I'll have to look that up!


----------



## pyzik (Jun 9, 2014)

Through a Baby's Eye by pyzik200, on Flickr

Fixed link.  Stupid tapatalk.


----------



## pyzik (Jun 9, 2014)

Oops.  Double tap.


----------

